# What size horse will fit in a horse float?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It all depends on the configuration length wise but here is a basic guide Sizing up your horse trailer
Keep in mind a trailer stall can be too large for a horse and create issues as well.

You fit your horse and upside within reason if you expect to purchase another.

For short trips her horse will be fine if the space is reasonable. I wouldn't buy a trailer specifically to fit her horse though.

You could get a three horse slant and let her horse have two spaces.


----------

